# Goretex Bibs and Parka $125



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

2xl Goretex bibs and parka. Non-insulated, made in USA, hardly used. No tears or snags. All zippers and snaps work. The handful of times I wore them they were used as a shell over insulated clothing. Located in Streetsboro, Portage county. $125


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

Price drop: $100


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Jo-Jo (Jun 29, 2016)

Are these sold!!


----------



## llunge (Jun 20, 2009)

They are still available.


----------

